# hypothetical question...



## erk2581 (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay, here's the deal. I'm 19 years old and a resident in the great state of Michigan. Problem: you must be 21 to purchase a handgun from an FFL, but can be 18 to purchase from a private party....so HYPOTHETICALLY, I could have a person 21+ years of age, (dad, brother, friend) take the safety test, the oath, get the permit, and purchase a handgun from an FFL, and then sell it to me say thirty days later or so just to not raise any suspicion, as long as I go through the process of getting the permit and passing the safety test as well? There's nothing illegal about this right? How long should I wait? Thanks guys..!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I know you're not asking for advice on how to circumnavigate the law. That is one very BIG no no on this site.


----------



## erk2581 (Feb 2, 2009)

its really not illegal though....i know what a straw purchase is, and that there is usually a waiting period....18 yr olds can buy from a private party...just found a way to legally beat the system.


----------



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

Careful with that axe, Eugene


----------



## erk2581 (Feb 2, 2009)

:-/ okay i thought it'd be worth a try...I understand though...


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Even if that whole thing _was _ legal (not sure if it's a straw purchase or not, thought that usually referred to buying for those unable to possess...), there's still the ammo issue. You need to be 21 to buy ammo from a FFL for the pistol once you've got it.

KG


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Not sure about Michigan laws but with the ATF it is legal for your dad to buy you the pistol and ammo. Its funny but back home in AL, we had a few cops under the age of 21 and thier parents had to buy thier weapons and ammo.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

When I turned 18 my dad bought me my first pistol, it was a christmas gift. He is a police officer, and straw purchase does not apply on legit gifts. If you are trying to decieve the store by having someone else purchase your gun, knowing that you would not be able to do it; that is a legal issue. At least that is how it was explained to me when I sold guns.


----------



## erk2581 (Feb 2, 2009)

okay guys thanks! i think i have an idea...i don't want to illegally obtain a gun, i just don't wanna buy used from a private seller...and the ammo issue, isnt really an issue for me.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Here in Utah we have the same restrictions. Our laws say,
If your dad buys the gun with the intent of GIVING it to you it is not a straw purchase. If he buys the gun knowing he will sell it to you or you give him the money to buy it it is considered a straw purchase.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> I know you're not asking for advice on how to circumnavigate the law. That is one very BIG no no on this site.


+1!

Discussion of breaking the law, circumnavigation of the law, or finding loopholes in the laws doesn't happen here.


----------

